# WinMFS - Stuck at Processing



## indyrobb (Feb 9, 2005)

I posted this on the forums at mfslive.org also, but I know you guys are the experts as well.

The other day my tivo started the welcome powering up and GSOD reboot process so I went out and bought a new HD and a USB to IDE adaptor cable (my computer only has SATA). 

I went to use WinMFS, however, after selecting the drive, and choosing to do a backup, it gets stuck at "processing..." in the partition area. The program also greys out, and if I click on anything, windows says it stopped working. 

When I click on the drive 1 at the bottom of the screen, it'll show:
Model: Maxtor 2
Bus Type USB
Drive Size (GB): 41
Format: Tivo series 2 or 3
Total Sectors: 80293248
Tivo Software:
Tivo Model:
Mounted Drive Leter: Unmounted

However, if I try View/MSFinfo, I get "Note a Tivo Drive!". 

I did use the seagate tools on it, and it passed all of the tests. 

Is there anything I can do to salvage this enough to get my SPs and stuff copied over? I'm not really worried about the recordings at all. Please help!!

I'm using Windows Vista - I also tried on my laptop to make sure it wasn't something specific to my computer, unfortunately, same behavior there as well.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

you fail to mention
Tivo Software:
Tivo Model:
Mounted Drive Leter: Unmounted
How do you expect an answer when you fail to answer vital questions?
It is like asking if it will rain tomorrow and not saying where. Probably it will rain somewhere on earth. From the details you have provided we cannot determine if both/or either of your hardware/software are USB enabled. Are you using USB 1.0 or USB 2.0? Answer all these questions and maybe someone can help.


----------



## indyrobb (Feb 9, 2005)

rbtravis said:


> you fail to mention
> Tivo Software:
> Tivo Model:
> Mounted Drive Leter: Unmounted
> ...


Ack - Sorry about that. Guess that's what happens when you spend hours and hours beating your head against something and getting no where. I should have included the information up above, but I guess part of my issue was that that WinMFS was not including the information in the popup screen.

Tivo Software: 9.3.2a-01-2-240
Tivo Model: TCD24004A Series 2 40 hour

I have USB 2.0 on both my computers, and I AM able to copy over the kernal and boot file so it is seeing at least parts of the hard drive.

My apologies for taking a week to get back to this - I was out of town.


----------



## chillout24 (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a similar problem with backing up my Toshiba RS-TX60. It was getting stuck at the "preparing" stage in the guided setup, so I wanted to back it up and try a new HDD. I tried to back it up using WinMFS but it kept freezing at partition 10 which is where the info said my system files were. I gave up trying to back it up, and just formatted it as a NFTS drive and did a scan disk. It found some bad sectors, which I am assuming was in partition 10. I ended up having to get a new hard drive and load instant cake on it. After that I put instant cake on the original drive and now it works again, but I am afraid to use it because of the bad sectors which I don't know where they got reallocated now. So basically it could just be bad sectors on your hard drive. Try a test, I think there are some programs you can get that test it as a tivo drive without having to format it for use in windows which I did since I am lazy.


----------

